# Bandera Bermuda Sod Plug Project



## rhollow1 (Jun 28, 2018)

So a couple of months ago I started working on adding about 600sqft to my backyard. The space was not being used and it was just plain dirt.



I did not want the grass up against the fence so I added a border/planter area.



This new section of grass was about two inches lower then my existing grass. It took me three truck loads of dirt to fill it in. While filling this section in, I leveled it as best as possible. I also added nine new sprinklers to this section.



On May 25th I added my sod plugs/sod squares.



It was starting to spread, but at a slow pace. Thanks to the help of @erdons @raldridge2315 I have been applying fertilizer weekly, so my Bermuda has really started to spread.





I ordered the 5in1 plugger tool to make my own sod plugs.



I was really amazed at how long the roots are.



My goal is to have it completed by 9/22/18. I will continue to add fertilizer and water heavily.


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

Do you expect the lawn to be level with the plugs?


----------



## rhollow1 (Jun 28, 2018)

Not at all. I have been cutting it every two days and I can feel how unlevel it is. I feel as if I did not even level it the first time.


----------



## erdons (Apr 3, 2018)

rhollow1 said:


> So a couple of months ago I started working on adding about 600sqft to my backyard. The space was not being used and it was just plain dirt.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your original squares look very furry now, before you know it they will be touching eachother and your new pro plugger plugs will be double the size. 
You're Definitely making some progress now. Like you I will have to do some leveling soon, I'm considering bringing in 2-3 yards of masonry sand to start giving it a leveling but I'm going to try to kill off the crabgrass and nutsedge first.


----------



## rhollow1 (Jun 28, 2018)

Yeah I'm going to need lots of sand. I will do it next June because this year I did it early April and it is still recovering.



I also have been dealing with nutsedge, but have been using sedgehammer to kill it off. My biggest weed problem has been Purslane, but I have sprayed it with some 2-4d.


----------



## raldridge2315 (Jul 1, 2017)

@rhollow1 Glad I could help. Good lawns are earned, not bought. Your out there doing it!


----------



## LowCountryCharleston (Jun 21, 2018)

rhollow1 said:


> Yeah I'm going to need lots of sand. I will do it next June because this year I did it early April and it is still recovering.
> 
> 
> 
> I also have been dealing with nutsedge, but have been using sedgehammer to kill it off. My biggest weed problem has been Purslane, but I have sprayed it with some 2-4d.


I'm having big issues with Purslane too. How did the 2-4d app work on it? Did it take awhile to kill it off?


----------



## rhollow1 (Jun 28, 2018)

Thanks @raldridge2315

The 2-4d app worked great. It killed it off pretty quick, but it just keeps on coming out in different areas. I need to add a pre-m to stop it from germinating.


----------



## Indigo1373 (Jan 24, 2021)

Curious how this looks now, if you're still around. How's Bandera Bermuda been for you? How is the shade tolerance?


----------

